

Hacker News reader(with thumbnails) for android - kpgx
https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.kasungamlath.hackernews

======
kpgx
Screenshot :[http://imgur.com/y8umgzQ](http://imgur.com/y8umgzQ)

